# Eclipse T180 Not Detected when plugged into PC



## Hi1 (Jul 30, 2013)

I recently bought my daughter the Eclipse T180 MP3 player. Out of the box it powers up and plays the few files that it came with. However, whenever I plug it into my computer with the USB that was provided it just shows that it is charging. It is not detected by the PC at all. I checked control panel just to see if it might show up their but nothing. I am running Windows 7.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Eclipse T180 Instruction Manual

Scroll down to "Loading Files" on page 5


----------



## Hi1 (Jul 30, 2013)

Thanks for the reply. I tried going that route as well, but when I open WMP and click on the sync tab, it keeps telling me to connect a device. For some reason it is not registering that a device is connected to the PC although it does charge the MP3 player.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

It may be defective. 

Did you try another USB port? What about a different computer?


----------



## Hi1 (Jul 30, 2013)

I tried another USB Port to no avail. I have not tried another computer yet, as that laptop has all of my music on it to load.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Contact - Mach Speed Technologies


----------



## Hi1 (Jul 30, 2013)

Hey, thanks for the reply. Unfortunately I have tried the service department with no luck. I sent over an email last night and have called about 15 times today. Each time I call I get a fast busy signal. I then called the sales number listed and the girl said someone should have answered and that is their only tech support. 

Im beginning to think I should have spent the extra $ for an Ipod now.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Hi1 said:


> I have not tried another computer yet, as that laptop has all of my music on it to load.


You might want to try it on any other computer just to see if it's recognized. If so, you know the problem is the laptop. If not, the problem is probably the device itself ... meaning it should be returned for a replacement.


----------



## Hi1 (Jul 30, 2013)

Thanks all for the assistance. I got home and connected a different USB cable than what was provided with the MP3 player and it was able to be detected by the computer and synced up with WMP.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Excellent. Thanks for letting us know.


----------

